# Mod husqvarn 322l xtorq trimmer



## mad_mat222 (Apr 30, 2021)

Hi,
Have the above trimmer. It’s good but would be good to get a little more torque. I’ve been going through the 372xp xtorq thread. Should it be similar mod? Anyone else modded one? Any suggestions?

cheets
Mat


----------



## sean donato (Apr 30, 2021)

You realize this is a 23cc weed wacker, right? Its as far from a 372xp as can be.


----------



## mad_mat222 (Apr 30, 2021)

No it’s not. It’s got the thing that goes up an down either the sparky thing and goes brrrrrrrrr real loud. Same same


----------



## sean donato (Apr 30, 2021)

Yep your right, it has a piston and spark plug. Pop it in half and get in there with a grinder and open her up. Besides being less then 1/3 of the displacement of a 70cc saw, it's a completely different engine design. The head is integrated into the block, making it impossible to set squish height, get into the transfers, or even get to the ports to open them up. I'm sure gains are there to be had, but it's not going to be the cake walk a 372xp or another pro grade saw is to work on. Just being realistic. Now go tear it apart and start grinding since it's the same as 372xp.


----------



## TBS (Apr 30, 2021)

I wouldn't go much past a larger muffler outlet, maybe pop the transfer covers off but there really is much to gain because if I remember right the carburetor isn't adjustable and there are non that can be swapped in.
The cylinder isn't part of the block, it's a redmax in husqvarna clothing.


----------



## sean donato (Apr 30, 2021)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> I wouldn't go much past a larger muffler outlet, maybe pop the transfer covers off but there really is much to gain because if I remember right the carburetor isn't adjustable and there are non that can be swapped in.
> The cylinder isn't part of the block, it's a redmax in husqvarna clothing.


The head is the top part of the block.


----------



## TBS (Apr 30, 2021)

sean donato said:


> The head is the top part of the block.


That's a 223l his is a 322l.


----------



## sean donato (Apr 30, 2021)

This is what I get with 322l


----------



## sean donato (Apr 30, 2021)

And here is the ipl for it. Best I can tell is unless he has a different model, or a rather old one. It's a cylinder and upper block. 


http://service.webec.husqvarna.net/documents/HUSI/HUSI1999_AAaa/HUSI1999_AAaa_I9900026_.pdf


----------



## mad_mat222 (Apr 30, 2021)

The jug comes off. It’s not a clam shell design. Carb has a H and L screw. I had to replace the coil the other day and gave the exhaust port a quick touch up and matched the muffler. Also drilled a hole in the muffler which woke it up.
I don’t know what is effective on these xtorq engines so suggestions would be good.


----------



## mad_mat222 (Apr 30, 2021)

sean donato said:


> And here is the ipl for it. Best I can tell is unless he has a different model, or a rather old one. It's a cylinder and upper block.
> 
> 
> http://service.webec.husqvarna.net/documents/HUSI/HUSI1999_AAaa/HUSI1999_AAaa_I9900026_.pdf


That looks like manual up to 2003. Mine is a 2018 mod and has a removable jug.


----------



## sean donato (Apr 30, 2021)

What's your serial number? I got the oldest ipl listed they had.


----------



## mad_mat222 (Apr 30, 2021)

Husqvarna 322 L (2015-01) Trimmer Spares & Parts | Ransom Spares


Buy genuine replacement Husqvarna Trimmer 322 L (2015-01) spares from an authorised supplier. Price match promise and next day delivery.




www.ransomspares.co.uk




Is more like it


----------



## TBS (Apr 30, 2021)

Pop the transfer covers and post some pictures. This saw has a similar cylinder to the 322l you have.





A good trimming saw for $100?? Ryobi 10532 Review


I've got one of these little Ryobis here that several of you have mentioned for about $100. Immediately upon removing it from the box, it was obvious it was a Redmax. It looks nearly identical to my 3800, LINK. I believe this is a copy the Redmax GZ400, LINK. The only apparent difference...




www.arboristsite.com


----------



## sean donato (Apr 30, 2021)

And at any rate, youll not get a lot out of it.


mad_mat222 said:


> Husqvarna 322 L (2015-01) Trimmer Spares & Parts | Ransom Spares
> 
> 
> Buy genuine replacement Husqvarna Trimmer 322 L (2015-01) spares from an authorised supplier. Price match promise and next day delivery.
> ...


Well I stand corrected.


----------



## mad_mat222 (Apr 30, 2021)

It’s the same engine as the Redmax TRZ230s (and other 230’s). I’m not sure if it’s the same jug on other engines. I have previously posted swapping redmax parts onto my husqvarna 570 blower. Might just be market difference in different countries. 
Anyway back to topic of xtorq. Will take some pics because the intake is only 10mm square wide opening. It’s tiny.


----------



## mad_mat222 (May 2, 2021)

Introducing the all mighty and powerful 322l:


----------



## mad_mat222 (May 2, 2021)

Note the very small intake port. I’m assuming they were aiming for increased velocity. Suggestions on widening that port? Will blend and aim the stratos toward the piston windows


----------



## mad_mat222 (May 2, 2021)

Thoughts on smoothing out the piston windows? Seem really rough and flow could be improved there. Might be a bit hard to tell from the pic, but the big vertical lines are the piston.


----------



## mad_mat222 (May 3, 2021)

And last, verdict on removing the intake tube divider? It’s quiet bulky in the middle of the intake. Flow would obviously be greatly increased by getting rid of all that but then the xtorq function is removed.


----------



## mad_mat222 (May 3, 2021)

I think I could still improve flow and retain the divider. This engine carb has the fuel jet pumping gas into the bottom passage but not the top. There is not a second butterfly controlling the strato flow.


----------



## mad_mat222 (May 3, 2021)

Oh and the transfer port can use a clean up. Sharp square casting edge needs to be removed. Very thin line under the shiny bit.


----------



## mad_mat222 (May 5, 2021)

So did some numbers. 
Compression 90 psi
Squish 1mm
strato opens 91btdc close 81 atdc
intake open 77 btdc close 68 atdc 
exhaust open 107 btdc close 118 atdc 
transfers open 120 atdc close 130btdc

Compression I got 90 psi. I checked this against another machine and got same figures. Actually got 80psi off my good running machine. I’m assuming since it’s a fairly large squish and compression is not that high, this is an attempt to keep wear and tear down. 

The above numbers are by no means scientific but are close enough. 

Thoughts suggestions?

shave the jug for sure is on the list and as per previous, thoughts on removing the intake divider for the strato?

cheers


----------



## TBS (May 5, 2021)

Imo leave the divider in, find a bigger carburetor, and open up the intake port more.


----------



## mad_mat222 (May 6, 2021)

TheBrushSlasher said:


> Imo leave the divider in, find a bigger carburetor, and open up the intake port more.


suggestions for the carb?


----------



## sean donato (May 6, 2021)

We use a wt668 in rc 1/5 scale down to 23cc I have no idea how it would preform on a stratto engine though.


----------



## mad_mat222 (May 6, 2021)

And what about port widths or timing and also compression? Is it worth smoothing the ports on the piston. Probably do it any way. They can be polished because it’s only airflow. Not air/mix.


----------



## mad_mat222 (May 21, 2021)

So I’ve done most of what I had planned. I gauged out the squish by accident reducing compression. I tried using a boring bar and the jug is just to small combined with my lack of skill to get a good result. I’m going to chop into the jug base to fix it and mod the timing. I had planned to leave all timing standard. Anyways, I tidied up the carb but did not touch the Venturi. Widened intake and exhaust. The exhaust can be opened up more to the left because the Piston ring locating pin prevents widening to the right. Thinned out the divider. Didn’t make it to thin as I was worried about resonance and plastic fatigue. I don’t have a good set of fine dremel burrs to make the intake manifold look pretty but it all matches up.
Due to the lower compression from my stuff up it’s not going as bad as I wanted but already using less throttle to get moving.


----------



## mad_mat222 (May 28, 2021)

Fixed up the jug. I had to remove 1mm from the base to get compression back up to 90psi. That is a lot of material for little psi gain. But it’s a small piston with not much displacement. When I get a chance I’ll lay with the timing. This will take a backseat for a bit as it’s still runs fine now. Want to get the ms180 crank mod going.


----------

